# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  What is the best tool for cutting cement fibreboard

## Jerryj

Hi I need to cut out some cement fibreboard. I would normally score and snap. But this board is fixed in, Would I use an angle grinder or is there something better. 
Cheers Jerryj

----------


## gpkennedy

There is an electric device called a nibbler. Only useful if you can get access to both sides of the sheet.  (on a stud wall, no use if fibreboard is on solid surface.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

diamond blade on an angle grinder.....

----------


## stevoh741

> diamond blade on an angle grinder.....

  with a respirator.....

----------


## ringtail

And a vacuum attatchment

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Absolutely...

----------


## Jerryj

Thanks Guys 
Cheers Jerryj

----------


## takai

Diamond blade on my 5" grinder worked a treat for cutting villaboard for me today  :Smilie:  Highly recommended.

----------


## stevoh741

for any straight cuts on a loose sheet I would always use shears so as not to create cancer dust......

----------


## ringtail

Agree. Fibro sheers rock. depwnds how big the hole needs to be and stud location but the op might still be able to use sheers by making a access hole with the grinder first. Wont work if studs are in the way though.

----------


## TimberSniper

they are very expensive but best cutting practice for any fibre cement would be a Hardie Blade, designed to lessen dust particles when cutting, and yes as above obviously dust mask and vacuum.

----------


## stevoh741

> they are very expensive but best cutting practice for any fibre cement would be a Hardie Blade, designed to lessen dust particles when cutting, and yes as above obviously dust mask and vacuum.

  Totally disagree as to BEST practice. Best practice is to create no dust. I use a hardie blade to cut scyon linea but even though it is reduced it still produces a chitload of dust. Best practice IMO is shears or score and snap (unless not possible). Your cancer-free lungs will thank you for it when your 65...

----------

